# Those family dogs



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

The rag-tag group that belongs to my family.

My boxer girl, Pita


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

who's that she looks to be scowling at hogging the chair?


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

eeee puppies!


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

OMG! BOXERS!!!! I want to just hug you and squeeze you and never let that cutie boxer mug go!!!!!


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

Haha! That's Mimi, our 14 year-old lab/Shar-pei mix. Pita (boxer) is actually fast asleep. When there isn't enough room on the couch or chair for her, she just climbs on top of Mimi and falls asleep, like in these photos.

at rubbie5837, I LOVE her so much! She is honestly one of the dumbest dogs I have ever met, continues to amaze me, but she is so sweet and loving.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Aww they are gorgeous! I love that first pic (SO sweet) and the third one is classic,lol.


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

It's too funny. Pita really is a funny dog, but a real pain some times. She always finds a way to make herself to fit. 

I love that we have photos of when we first rescued the boxer at 2 and Mimi photos of her now still doing the same thing and Mimi still tolerating it. Just funny how some things never change with dogs, they age, but the same habits persist.

Most recent one. March or May I think.








Four years ago.








Last year.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Squeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 she is ADORABLE!


----------

